# Bruise on the bridge of his nose



## jennifercp8 (Nov 10, 2005)

OK... here is a picture of my DS

Check out the bridge of his nose! He has this weird bruise there... I always thought it was from where he would "bonk" his nose when trying to hold his head up (and I have seen him bang it before - not on purpose, of course). But now he has great head control, and sits up on his own. He no longer bangs his nose (and hasn't in a month or so), but the bruise is _still there_.

It doesn't bother him to have me touch it, and he breathes just fine while nursing.

Anyone else have a baby with a similar bruise? How long can I expect it to be there? It is rather faint, and only *really* looks bright like that when he is wearing bright blue, and the light is bright.

Thanks!


----------



## wendizbaby (Jul 22, 2005)

:
I noticed that nobody has responded to you yet....my ds has a very, VERY faint bruise on the bridge of his nose (in fact, I asked my dh if he's noticed it and he hasn't). It seems like it's been there the past 4-5 months (he's 10mo now).
I'd be interested to see what others have to say about this.....

Wendi


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

I don't think that's a bruise. My daughter has the exact same thing and has since her skin color stabilized when she was about 3 mo. She's now 6.5 mo. She's a redhead with very pale skin and I think all we're seeing is blood vessels that show through the thinner skin between the eyes.


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

Yes, I think that mark is likely blood vessels as well. My ds has darker skin than yours, but his blood vessels are quite visible (though less so now at 20 months than perhaps a year or so ago), especially on the bridge of his nose and sort of over his temples. His (dark skinned) 7 year old half-brother's blood vessels on his face show like that as well, though less so than my ds, so perhaps it can become less visible with age.


----------



## JeanineTheOT (Sep 25, 2006)

My DD has the same thing, but she has darker skin so it is tougher to see. She also has stork bites on her nose and upper lip, so Im thinking it is capilaries (the stork bite is an overgrowth of cappilaries too)


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

I am another who thinks that isn't a bruise. It looks like blood vessels showing through. Cute boy, btw!


----------



## Epiphany (Oct 18, 2003)

My DD has the same thing only its a tiny bit higher; more where her nose and forehead meet. I thought it was a bruise from birth but it never went away. Her Ped said the same thing as the above mommas, its a collection of capillaries that show thru her skin.


----------



## maxsmum (Nov 29, 2006)

Good to know - my DS has the same thing!


----------



## TwinMom (Dec 27, 2001)

Mine has the same thing. Actually, it might be gone now, but he had it from birth.


----------



## earthmamma (Dec 27, 2005)

Definitely just a vein, I have the same thing as an adult, always have. You don't usually notice it unless I've been laughing really hard, coughing hard, etc.


----------



## jennifercp8 (Nov 10, 2005)

Thank you for your responses!!!







Glad to know that it isn't a bruise... I was beginning to think it was odd that it was still there, if it was. It was one of those things that I always meant to ask the ped about, but always forgot and he never said anything.

*gooeyRN* - I think he's cute, too.







:


----------



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

What a cutie! Great photo!


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

Lots of Babes with fairer coloring seem to have that







. What a beautiful Boy!!


----------



## BonanzaJellybean (Jun 1, 2006)

DD has it too!


----------



## jennifercp8 (Nov 10, 2005)

Good.... glad I'm not alone! I didn't want people to think I beat my baby or something to STILL have a "bruise" like that!









Thank you for the compliments on my handsome young lad - I think I'll keep him.


----------



## bryannastreasure (Nov 28, 2006)

Carlin still has his. it's just to the side of his bridge. I did ask ped and she said no worries, he might outgrow it but hasn't yet. he just got glasses last month and now you can't see the spot.







:

Love and Light,
Bryanna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennifercp8* 
Good.... glad I'm not alone! I didn't want people to think I beat my baby or something to STILL have a "bruise" like that!









Thank you for the compliments on my handsome young lad - I think I'll keep him.


----------



## BethSLP (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi there,
DD has one also. Just wanted to add that my sister in law who practices chinese medicine says that that blue mark is an indication of digestive difficulty caused by a pancreas imbalance. DD was a major spitter upper when it was very prominent, so I found that interesting. I'm not really into Chinese medicine, but I thought it was interesting. Below is copied from the following website: http://www.fengshui.co.uk/FaceReading.htm

Symptom

A blue/green bruised appearance in the corner of the eyes close to the bridge of the nose.

Face Diagnosis

Pancreas imbalance.

Solution

Lifestyle
Make an extra effort to Œcomplete¹ any outstanding work or projects
If you have drops in blood sugar during the day then nibble regularly or take small meals regularly, rather than one or two large ones
Try to spend a few hours each week on the Œearth¹ - in a park, open spaces, etc.
Avoid over-eating

Diet/Reduce
Cheese and cream
Pastry, cakes
Highly sugared or processed foods
Chocolate and coffee

Diet/Increase
Sweet quality vegetables, e.g. onion, cabbage, carrot and pumpkin
Good quality sweetness from local home-grown fresh fruits
Roasted seeds and nuts together with raisins as a snack
Sugar-free jam on rice cakes as a snack
Hot fresh apple juice


----------



## jennifercp8 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Beth* - that is really interesting! Thank you for posting that. DS _does_ spit-up quite a bit... and at any time, too. Not just when he is done nursing, but at random times. Sorry I didn't see your post sooner!

I have been too busy doing a "snow dance" and trying to tempt the snow gods to dump a few feet on the upstate NY area so we can all go skiing or something!


----------



## lrlittle (Nov 11, 2005)

My DS has one, too, right in the middle of the bridge. He's never had any digestive difficulty though. I was also told it would most likely fade with time.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BelgianSheepDog* 
I don't think that's a bruise. My daughter has the exact same thing and has since her skin color stabilized when she was about 3 mo. She's now 6.5 mo. She's a redhead with very pale skin and I think all we're seeing is blood vessels that show through the thinner skin between the eyes.

Yep.


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

I just noticed this on my daughter this evening. Glad to read the responses and put my mind at ease. It's one of those things that I know she has had for awhile, but it looked more pronounced today. She is super fair as well.

Thanks for this post and all of the responses.


----------



## mommaBskahan (Jun 20, 2013)

It's been several years and I'm wondering if the vein ever faded...? My 7 mo has this and it seems to be getting darker... It's driving me crazy!!









Thanks!

Brooke


----------

